# Camo Image of the Day



## tomahawk6 (10 Oct 2011)

Found this at A-Tacs.They say its an ISAF sniper team.Their camo is something I havent seen but its very effective.Evidently they didnt bother to camo their vehicles. ;D

http://a-tacs.com/2011/10/a-tacs-camo-in-afghanistan/







We love seeing images of A-TACS Camo taken by you, the end user from the field. We just received this image from a Sniper team serving in Afghanistan and with their permission, we thought we would share it with you. If you have an image you would like to share, sent it our way by e-mail at: info@a-tacs.com.


----------



## cupper (11 Oct 2011)

Cool pic.

But the black rectangles seem to give it all away! ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (11 Oct 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Cool pic.
> 
> But the black rectangles seem to give it all away! ;D


Bah, black rectangles are sure to go unnoticed.


----------



## Robert0288 (11 Oct 2011)

I don't think this black rectangle camo is going to work out.....


----------



## shiska (11 Oct 2011)

Question!

Why black out the rifles?


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Oct 2011)

You black out something you dont want people to see - OPSEC.


----------



## cupper (11 Oct 2011)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> You black out something you dont want people to see - OPSEC.



Hence the black rectangle camo. :camo:


----------



## GAP (11 Oct 2011)

Oh.....so that's why nobody sees the black helicopters.....


----------



## cupper (11 Oct 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Oh.....so that's why nobody sees the black helicopters.....



I see them. But only in the day time. :rofl:

Ahhhh. Turkey leftover hangover.


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Oct 2011)

Well duh, even us navy types know that black=creepy crawly nightime camo. Which means this thread is mislabelled- should read Camo Image of the Night.


----------

